# Roo Before and After



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The first picture was taken by the rescue a few days after she was surrendered. It's not pretty to look at, but when I saw it on their site, I fell in love with her spirit and determination. I also think it's a great voice for why we so desperately need more responsible small bird owners, and people willing to rescue the less flashy species. 










One week after rescue:










Two weeks after I adopted her, about 5 weeks after rescue:



















And a few days ago:


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow I would of fallen in love with her too Kudos to you for taking her in, she looks gorgeous now with all her feathers back!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute and gorgeous


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, guys! She has beautiful pearling on her back, too, which is how we figured out she's a hen. I think she will always have some bald patches on her shoulders, but that's okay!


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

what happened to her???


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Shes very beautiful =D


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw what a pretty girl, clearly she's happy in her new home!


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

awww well done mate she has come on leaps and bounds im so pleased for you ! she looks amazingly healthy now ! i cant believe how she looked when you first got her stories like this realy touch my heart


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Kudos to you! She's such a beautiful spirit. Awww... what progress!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I should also add that it's only been about two months since she was surrendered by her previous owner, so she's still coming along. I think it's amazing progress for such a short time. She's also molting now, which is incredibly ironic since she JUST grew all those feathers back in. But at the same time it's good, because her tail and flight feathers are really mangled from before. I can't wait for them to grow back healthy. 

Raheel -- She was kept for the first four years of her life in a 12"x8" cage with two other 'tiels, no perches, and nothing to eat but millet. The other two plucked her bald. The rescue told me that on the day she was surrendered, she was covered in blood and did not have the muscle strength to stand on a perch. 

soul1searcher -- She really touched my heart too, especially in that first picture. I was already working with the rescue when they got her, and as soon as they posted that picture, I told them I wanted her.  My only regret is that I couldn't also adopt the other 9 that were surrendered with her. Someday I hope to have a full bird room with only rescued 'tiels.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

I Think you are awesome for taking her in  She looks amazing, good job!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

hES so cute!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you! It's definitely been a rollercoaster figuring out all her issues, but I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------

